# "Newsletter" problem



## merti (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo

und zwar hab  ich eine Htmlseite erstellt, will sie jetzt in ein E-mail importieren und dann als Newsletter verschicken. kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Januar 2004)

Klar doch. Indem habe ich erfahrung 
Mit was für einem Programm arbeitest du?


----------



## merti (22. Januar 2004)

ich hab Outlook drauf installiert, 
aber mit Outlook funktionierts nicht ganz oder?


----------



## merti (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo kann mir niemand helfen ?

lg,

Merti


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Januar 2004)

Ich hab das immer mit Outlook Express gemacht. Der Vorteil bei Outlook Express ist, dass du den Quelltext einer HTML Mail verändern kannst. 
Ich ging immer wie folgt vor:
1. HTML Page erstellt wie das schlussendlich in dem Mail aussehen muss.
2. Wenn du Bilder in deinem Newsletter willst, dann lad die auf Webspace hoch.
3. Die Pfade der Bilder im Mail auf den Webspeicherplatz anpassen.
4. Quelltext der HTML Seite kopieren ...
5. ... und in Outlook Express in der Quelltextansicht einfügen.
6. Senden  

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## merti (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo ,

wie schalt ich auf Quelltext ansicht im outlook express um.

lg,

Merti


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. Januar 2004)

1. Neue E-Mail
2. am unteren Rand des Mail auf den Reiter "Quelltext" klicken


----------



## merti (22. Januar 2004)

Okay, danke vielmals.

lg,

Merti


----------

